# need ID



## agent A (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been burdened by a Chris Kilkpatrick on my website and email, he said he was from the mantidforum, anyone know who he is?


----------



## superfreak (Jul 15, 2009)

yes.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

superfreak said:


> yes.


who


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 27, 2009)

agent A said:


> who


Chris Kilpatrick


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Chris Kilpatrick


How on earth did you figure that one out?  

Alex, I'm sending you a PM about your posts. This also doesn't seem like a topic for open discussion.


----------

